# Sirah is 6 months old!!



## Israrules (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello! I just thought of uploading some pictures to celebrate Sirah's sixths months. 
She is a crazy pup, but she is maturing every day a little more. I've had several dogs of different breeds, but she is the most intelligent I have met. She is almost fully trained in basic obedience for competition and had her first selective training in the Search and Rescue Team of the National University just last Saturday, the only group with international certification, hopefully in 6 weeks we'll be accepted .... But more important, she's become a very important member of our new family, with some moments of despair, well the usual with really active puppies, but we have always came through it the best way possible and we love her after all.... Also we are about to complete the family with a human sister in three months!! :O And that makes us and her really happy and can't wait for that really really really really really biiiiig change. This forum has helped us a lot and I really appreciate it... Thank you


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

What a cute family! Many congrats on your achievements so far and wishing you many more months of a happy Vizsla filled life ^-^


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They just grow up to darn FAST!!


----------



## Israrules (Apr 5, 2015)

Vizsla_Luka said:


> What a cute family! Many congrats on your achievements so far and wishing you many more months of a happy Vizsla filled life ^-^


Thank you very much! We'll do our best


----------



## Israrules (Apr 5, 2015)

tknafox2 said:


> They just grow up to darn FAST!!


I know right? She was a cute terrible little monster, now she is a teen monster a little less terrible


----------

